# Buffer Underrun



## Vitalis (1. April 2002)

Hi Ihr 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Brenner. Also erstmal meine Konfiguration:

Ich habe einen Athlon Thunderbird 1300Mhz, der auf einem AbitKT7 mit VIA KT133 Chipsatz ohne Raid-Kontroller sitzt. Auf die IDE-Ports sind folgende Geräte verteilt: Am ersten hängen zwei ATA100-Platten und laufen beide mit ATA66. Am zweiten ist als Master ein 16x/40x DVD-Rom von Pioneer angeschlossen und als Slave ein CRX140-Brenner von Sony (8x/4x/32x). Beide laufen mit ATA33. Ich benutze WinOnCD und habe auch Nero ausprobiert.

Ich kann damit wunderbar von Festplatte mit 8x brennen und der Prozessor wird dabei kaum ausgelastet. Kann nebenher DVD's schauen, Spiele zocken usw..

Wenn ich allerdings versuche CD auf Rohling on the fly mit 8x zu brennen, dann bekomme ich immer einen Buffer Underrun. Der Prozessor ist genauso unbelastet. Ich weiß, daß Brenner und DVD-Rom auf einem Port für sowas nicht gerade günstig ist, aber ich glaube früher hat das bei mir funktioniert. Wäre eine Platte-DVD/Platte-Brenner - Konfig besser? Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich? Wäre Euch sehr dankbar 


Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. April 2002)

> eine Platte-DVD/Platte-Brenner - Konfig besser



einen Teil deiner Antwort hast Du Dir schon selber gegeben...

Außerdem Frage:

Hast Du den Via 4in1 Treiber in der neuesten Version drauf?


----------



## Vitalis (1. April 2002)

In der neuesten Version nicht, aber ich habe einen drauf, ja.
Wie gesagt äuft DMA-mäßig alles wunderbar  Nur beim CD-CD-Brennen gibts Probleme.



> einen Teil deiner Antwort hast Du Dir schon selber gegeben...



Hmja.. aber wie ist das dann beim Brennen von Platte auf CD und Kopieren von CD auf Platte? Wird das nicht langsamer?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. April 2002)

Der Geschwindigkeitsverlust dürfte wenn nur sehr gering sein...

Firmsoftware mal geupdatet (falls möglich).

Via Chipsätze sind allgemein sehr problematisch, solltest Du in letzter Zeit das Betriebssystem gewechselt haben oder neue Hardware ( Brenner , Festplatte oder so ) sdolltesdt Du die 4in 1 in der neuesten Version holen.


----------



## Saesh (2. April 2002)

> Am zweiten ist als Master ein 16x/40x DVD-Rom von Pioneer angeschlossen und als Slave ein CRX140-Brenner von Sony (8x/4x/32x). Beide laufen mit ATA33



und dann noch gerade beim kopieren die probleme... auch wenn es mal funktioniert hat, ist das meistens die fehlerquelle... stöpsel doch mal um und versuche es dann noch einmal!


----------



## Vitalis (2. April 2002)

> Via Chipsätze sind allgemein sehr problematisch, solltest Du in letzter Zeit das Betriebssystem gewechselt haben oder neue Hardware ( Brenner , Festplatte oder so ) sdolltesdt Du die 4in 1 in der neuesten Version holen.



Als ich die zweite Platte dazugekauft habe, wurde von mir alles neu aufgezogen.. Glaubst Du wirklich, daß so etwas am Treiber liegen kann? hm.. 

So lange alles gut läuft, bin ich mit neuen Treibern sehr vorsichtig 

Na gut Ihr beiden, dann werd ich irgendwann die Geräte anders auf die Ports aufteilen. Danke Euch für die Antworten!


----------



## dfd1 (5. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *
> Na gut Ihr beiden, dann werd ich irgendwann die Geräte anders auf die Ports aufteilen. Danke Euch für die Antworten!  *



Gute Entscheidung


----------

